# Do YOU remove gutters on exterior repaint?



## Primer812 (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't post much. I mostly try to read as much as possible on this site. There is a ton to learn on here. But did a quick search on this subject and came up empty? So what does your company do? What are the opinions of the seasoned pros here. Not just what the customer wants. What is right? In my opinion you remove and paint behind all gutters.(Downspouts included) But I know not all painting companies do this. Or even care…B/C the HO doesn't know. They just blow and go..collect a check, and then when the problems start they shrug their shoulders and blame something else.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We tell the HO we will remove down spouts only. Gutters will be removed by a gutter company if the HO wants behind them painted. If they are getting new gutters we will remove them and paint after prep.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Some may remove gutters but when I did exteriors we never did. Very time consuming plus doing so may cause issues when wanting to put them back up since you now may have holes that are somewhat loose for resetting the nails (today's screws not as much of an issue). Downspouts were another matter. Fairly simple process to remove and paint behind them.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you paint behind the hinges on doors? 

We take downspouts off but not the gutters. That would be a project in itself. We coordinate if new gutters will be installed.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Our business coach told Carly and myself that it should be part of our job. I said no it shouldn't, any thing can happen where if the gutter is hung wrong it could cause a leak, improper draining, and it's just a royal pain in the arse.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I always remove downspouts, and never remove gutters.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We typically will remove downspouts, but only remove gutters if the fascia is in bad shape. Even then, we'll only try to re-use the gutters if they are simple runs, straight or with short returns.

Usually, if the fascia is in bad shape, the gutters need to be replaced anyway. We'll remove the gutters, fix, prep, prime, and paint the fascia and then turn the gutter company loose to install new


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I never remove unless new ones are being installed


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Never


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

We will only remove and reinstall copper half round and only if necessary. Downspouts always.


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

Almost never, but I've been working with a good carpenter lately, and he took one down to fix rot behind it, and make sure it was level (it caused the rot). We painted the gutters. 

Often take down downspouts though


----------



## allaboutfun (Apr 2, 2015)

Kinda like washing the inside of your tires  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## centralalbertapaint (Jun 30, 2015)

I never remove eaves, HO would have to pay extra for that and I have yet to work for one that would. Downspouts, we always remove, simply because you have to paint behind them, job would not look very nice if we didn't.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

jprefect said:


> Almost never, but I've been working with a good carpenter lately, and he took one down to fix rot behind it, and make sure it was level (it caused the rot). We painted the gutters.
> 
> Often take down downspouts though


I'd be concerned about how good a carpenter was if he installed gutters level.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Why would painters remove gutter. That would make us gutter techs.


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Nope. That's seems like a big liability to me. 
Pulling Downspouts sounds logical. We usually ran paper behind them and wrap around. Takes time but so does everything


----------



## Gurnoe (Sep 5, 2015)

I had to take down 3 story tall downspouts on an exterior recently - that was bad enough.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Nope. Pull the downspouts, but not the gutters.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

No, don't take down gutters or downspouts. i have loosened screws on down spouts on occasion to get behind them but never take them off. And no primer 812 because some body doesn't take off down spouts doesn't make them blow and go and I resent that implication.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Never unless new gutters are going up than we can remove them. CD why would your business coach think you should remove them? Did he think it was an add on or something to up sell? How is the coaching working out. Sorry to derail the thread but I think the answer is a resounding no to gutters being removed.


----------



## Primer812 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses… I agree with the mentality of "if you touch it you own it" So from a liability point of view I get why most don't remove the gutter. (To many variables that could create unnecessary responsibility to your company.)


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

jacob33 said:


> CD why would your business coach think you should remove them? Did he think it was an add on or something to up sell? How is the coaching working out.


He claims this is how real painters would do it. I claim BS. I can tell from this thread alone plus no other painter around here removed gutters just to paint behind them.

I have to say the coach is working out great. there was a ton of the business end we needed to really improve on. 4 meetings so far and we have changed the office end so much we had to relearn what steps to do first (lots of paper work he gave us to fill out daily). Overall it cost us over 6 grand but the difference he made has been well worth it. We have a meeting with him tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> He claims this is how real painters would do it. I claim BS. I can tell from this thread alone plus no other painter around here removed gutters just to paint behind them.


There is a flip side to that. If you offer of level of service above and beyond others in the area, and clients are willing to pay a premium for it, it might just be worth looking at. At least that's what I've heard.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

WWIPD? What would Id*** Painter do?


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> He claims this is how real painters would do it. I claim BS. I can tell from this thread alone plus no other painter around here removed gutters just to paint behind them.
> 
> I have to say the coach is working out great. there was a ton of the business end we needed to really improve on. 4 meetings so far and we have changed the office end so much we had to relearn what steps to do first (lots of paper work he gave us to fill out daily). Overall it cost us over 6 grand but the difference he made has been well worth it. We have a meeting with him tomorrow morning.



Glad the coach is working out. I'm surprised he would even make procedural comments like that on removing gutters when he has zero Idea about it. To me that makes him lose some credibility but if he is good on the rest of it good for you and him.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

jacob33 said:


> Glad the coach is working out. I'm surprised he would even make procedural comments like that on removing gutters when he has zero Idea about it. To me that makes him lose some credibility but if he is good on the rest of it good for you and him.


Agree. It's like a homeowner telling you that homeowners know how much a paint job should cost.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

jacob33 said:


> Glad the coach is working out. I'm surprised he would even make procedural comments like that on removing gutters when he has zero Idea about it. To me that makes him lose some credibility but if he is good on the rest of it good for you and him.


i was shocked to read that too.

A business coach should be a expert in business, if he was telling me how to paint i would question it.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Depends who the coach is.
There are a couple locally who used to be contractors but, having taken some training classes from them, are increasingly out of touch with the day-to-day operations and are devolving in know-it-all has beens.
There's no shortage of things we can do to set ourselves apart, it's the getting paid for it that's the hard part.

E: Who are you using CD?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

jacob33 said:


> Glad the coach is working out. I'm surprised he would even make procedural comments like that on removing gutters when he has zero Idea about it. To me that makes him lose some credibility but if he is good on the rest of it good for you and him.


He has said some other things about how we should go about doing things. He was a roofer years ago. One thing still makes me scratch my head over. He told us to tell customers we could look at their project 2-3 weeks from the day of the call. NO freaking way. We would be out of business waiting 2-3 weeks to return calls.

Paper work and sales this guy has done a lot for us. When he mentions how we should deal with some on the job stuff I take with a grain of salt.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

dan-o said:


> Depends who the coach is.
> There are a couple locally who used to be contractors but, having taken some training classes from them, are increasingly out of touch with the day-to-day operations and are devolving in know-it-all has beens.
> There's no shortage of things we can do to set ourselves apart, it's the getting paid for it that's the hard part.
> 
> E: Who are you using CD?


Mark Paskell. This guy is also a lead paint instructor, OSHA inspector, OSHA investigator, and a bunch of other stuff.

Going with a business coach I knew there would be thing he said we should do but the coach not being a painter I am taking some of it lightly.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Thats who I figured based on your posts. I've done some training (RRP, OSHA) with those guys. Follow your gut when adopting advice.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Gough said:


> I'd be concerned about how good a carpenter was if he installed gutters level.


Carpenters don't do gutters as a rule. There are soffit and gutter companies for that.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> He has said some other things about how we should go about doing things. He was a roofer years ago. One thing still makes me scratch my head over. He told us to tell customers we could look at their project 2-3 weeks from the day of the call. NO freaking way. We would be out of business waiting 2-3 weeks to return calls.
> 
> Paper work and sales this guy has done a lot for us. When he mentions how we should deal with some on the job stuff I take with a grain of salt.




I think you are doing it right. Take the good you can from him but know when he is not right. Some times coaches/mentors will think they are all knowing and you should do everything they say but truth is you have a successful business you know what your doing you just want to improve it. Take the good dumb the bad you got to filter that out. Sounds like you are


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

jennifertemple said:


> Carpenters don't do gutters as a rule. There are soffit and gutter companies for that.


My comment was a reply to post #11 about a "skilled carpenter" installing the gutters level.

Soffit companies?? Maybe in Canada, but I haven't encountered one here in the states.


----------



## gpainting (Jan 13, 2016)

Why not just paint the gutters if they are old and look like crap? if they are new or look good them i just shield them, just ask what the homeowner wants to do, but don't offer to remove them! that's no fun!


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

gpainting said:


> Why not just paint the gutters if they are old and look like crap? if they are new or look good them i just shield them, just ask what the homeowner wants to do, but don't offer to remove them! that's no fun!




Gpainting I see you are from tulsa Im from bartlesville are you noticing things slowing down with the low oil prices. I know bartlesville has had lots of layoffs.


----------



## gpainting (Jan 13, 2016)

jacob33 said:


> Gpainting I see you are from tulsa Im from bartlesville are you noticing things slowing down with the low oil prices. I know bartlesville has had lots of layoffs.


Yes I've lost a few big projects last year due to customers not getting that bonus check! But I seem to keep myself busy enough for now, just not enough to have a helper


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

gpainting said:


> Yes I've lost a few big projects last year due to customers not getting that bonus check! But I seem to keep myself busy enough for now, just not enough to have a helper




Yeah we have had cancellations too. I cant hold people to things when they got laid off it would not be right in my opinion. I know rumor has it another big round of layoffs coming in the next couple of months. Problem with a one horse town like bartlesville is when that horse is sick its bad. At least tulsa is more diverse but oil is still dominant. I know some people that work at williams oil down in tulsa and things do not look good there either.


----------



## gpainting (Jan 13, 2016)

Why not try to get jobs in Tulsa as well? I know its like an hr or so away but it's doable. If you post 2-3 ads per day in CL you will have plenty of work within a few weeks. By the way how is you first page listing in google working out? Do you get many calls from it? I'm hoping to get first page for Tulsa


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

We stay busy up here I do not like doing jobs in Tulsa 10 minutes is all I ever have to drive to get to a job i'm spoiled. I just know it is starting to get tighter for people around here. I hear other contractors talking and such. I'm not worried about 2016 we got a fair amount of work on the books but if oil does not go up 2017 will be a tough year I think. The first page is working out fairly well we get lots of calls from it. Lots of people though that do not really understand what a paint job actually costs. I have gotten better about qualifying those on the phone as to not waste my time on estimates.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

if you want to get first page get reviews on google talk to some of your past customers and have them do reviews. You should get up there quickly since the company in tulsa with most reviews is 17 and the next is 3. You do not want all the reviews to come at once though Google frowns on that. Also put a link in your signature line on here it will help with seo some. There is a lot of information on here about boosting your google stuff. Enter your information into lots of databases yellow pages yelp any you can think of. I did a search for them when I started the online presence and took a weekend and probably entered my info in 200 database type sites.


----------



## tc painter cali (Oct 18, 2015)

i would paint gutters and down spouts with sw super paint ,matching color of substrate i.e stucco,wood fascias etc....


----------



## gpainting (Jan 13, 2016)

tc painter cali said:


> i would paint gutters and down spouts with sw super paint ,matching color of substrate i.e stucco,wood fascias etc....


super paint is awesome, ya I've always painted gutters, usually customers like. if you paint them the same color as the rest of the house you don't even have to mask or shield them off.


----------



## MikePote (May 20, 2015)

No way. Too much liability. Im a painter not a gutter guy.


----------

